# Snail tank mate for my betta?



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon tank with one betta in it. I want to(eventually) get a snail to put in there with him, and I like the look of mystery snails. Will a 10 gallon tank be big enough for a betta and one mystery snail? Also, is there a difference between a mystery snail and an apple snail, and if so, please tell. I have a Tetra Whisper 10i for my filter.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Supposedly the differences in the size, Apple snails only come in yellow and get to be as big as an Apples whereas mystery snails only get to be three or 4 inches. In a 10 gallon with one betta assuming you don't have any other fish, you could probably have five mystery snails or four Apple snails no problem


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you plant to keep live plants in these tanks or no? Be aware, your tank may not produce enough natural food for a snail(s) and they need supplements like algae wafers or blanched veggies (very small amounts) depending on type, and a few do eat live aquatic plants. That said thee are a lot of snails you can look at. the 'pest' snaisl which I don't mind are pond and ramshorn snails, (everyone thinks they eat healthy plants bu they're jsut eating already damaged/dieing parts), and Malaysian Trumpet snails (people find them to be pests after they start reproducing like mad). There are also a LOT of varieties of nerite snails like horn nerite and zebra or tiger they can't reproduce in fresh water.. well they lay eggs but they'll never hatch (need brackish/saltwater conditions to hatch/grow babies). There's rabbit snails, assassin snails (which eat other snails and some shrimp/shrimplets), apple snails, mystery snails,.. ah dang I had a few others I can't recall.. someone in Europe had one they found locally that translated to 'spider snail' but don't think its commonly sold.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have Japanese trapdoor snails, the 3 adults I have (1 boy 2 girls) make 1 baby per week, but the algea wafers I bough go untouched. There's enough algea in the tank without them


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i use to have a myserty snail named shelly, there so cute! i would also suggest putting a small piece of cuttlebone on the tank if you get a snail, so his shell wont get holes in it, you can also feed vegis with a high calcium content, such as kale or spincah. 

mystery of apple snails are messy, and will definatly reproduce if you buy two, so i would only get one for a ten gal unless you want to wake up in a few weeks to find tiny dots allover your tank! lol, IMO that would be a perfect size for one apple/mystery snail.

id say a apple or mystery snail would get the biggest out of all the other types, so if you wanted a big one then id get one of thoose, but it depends if you want a different looking type of snail or not .


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, I was only thinking of getting one if I do get one. I researched on this site though and found a lot of stories about the bettas literally eating the snails alive >.<


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

hmm the only injury my snail ever had was when the betta curiously nipped at its anteni (they re-grow) but since they have a shell and they move so slow mine never really showed interest in it.lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

My bettas Arist'oto'(rip) and Xerxes eat pond and ramshorn snails of any size, and baby Malaysian trumpet snails (MTS). 
Alastor shares his tank with a nerite snail and has not bothered it, but I'll probably be moving it to a larger tank to do cleaning duty soon. 
I'd also planned for Magnus to share his tank (once he's moved in after fins heal) with another nerite, but it will be moved too, no clue what Magnus would do with snails in his tank.. quarantine doesn't get any.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Mystery snails are one variety of apple snail. Apple snails include several other species. The major difference between say, Pomacea Caniculata (another type of apple snail) and pomacea diffusa (aka Pomacea Bridgesii), the mystery snail is that Mystery snails generally will not eat live plants unless there is nothing else to eat. Also, Not all types of apple snail can breathe underwater with gills. Some must stay near the surface and use a snorkel all the time when they breathe, whereas a mystery snail can use its snorkel, but can also use gills. They both come in many colors.

The "Golden Inca Snail" that Petco sells is just a gold mystery snail.

Mystery snails are lots of fun. They really do have personality and they look amazing when they put their mouths on the glass.


----------

